# Hutch, cubbard, cabinet thingy.....



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

So, At the end of the month, we're moving into a new home. And, the new house has no pantry. No place to put our food. So, the wife has comissioned me to remedy this issue. So, I'm building a hutch, cupboard, cabinet whatever. Shelfs will be sitting on top. I'm on day two now, thought I'll share some pictures. Stay tuned for updates!

Day 1 








Day2


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great so far. Keep us posted!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was looking at the picture below and noticed the edge cleats you have attaching what looks like a plywood top. If its plywood, there is no need to install it that way, as you won't have movement issues.
.




















 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, it looks real good, so far. The joints look real tight, too.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I was looking at the picture below and noticed the edge cleats you have attaching what looks like a plywood top. If its plywood, there is no need to install it that way, as you won't have movement issues.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 Your right. I never did it this way before, so I had to give it a shot. I'm just a beginner, I haven't been doing woodworking for very long. If you look, I also tried DrawBoring too! Thanks for commenting.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Day Three:

Was able to work on trim and the panel doors.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 4*









Worked on the panels today, still need some more adjusting and rabbit panel edge for when they close. Thanks for looking!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks real nice. What are you planning for a finish?












 







.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That looks real nice. What are you planning for a finish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting! Planning on 2 coats shellac, The pine will be painted black, then 3 coats Rock Hard Varnish over all of it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good man, keep it up!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## california (Jul 9, 2011)

looks good i wish i could do that kind of stuff am still a beginer


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice cabinet...


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 5*

Day 5. I was able to work some on the shelf's that sit on top but, not much more. Had the pulley from my table saw fall off and, I still can't find it. LMAO! So I had to buy another one and install it. Spent most of the day looking around for a place to buy a new one. With the heat wave, was 111 here yesterday, I can't stay longer in the shop than 1:30 or 2 pm. I have 16 days left till this thing must be done, I"m determined to complete it!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but I'm glad that I'm finally up to speed. Looks great and it looks like you are learning a whack load. Looking forward to seeing the finished product on this one. Great job.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CasinoDuck said:


> Had the pulley from my table saw fall off and, I still can't find it. LMAO! So I had to buy another one and install it. Spent most of the day looking around for a place to buy a new one.


Lost your pulley and can't find it? Time to clean your shop. It's probably in plain view.:yes: I've dropped the arbor nut a few times, but a magnet in the sawdust usually makes contact.












 







.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 6*

Starting to look like something, getting close. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah! Looking good.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 7*

DAY 7: Made the door pulls and designs for the panels. Finished up the sanding and, ready to start the finish tomorrow!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 8*

Paint is on, wait for drying, then varnish!


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

C-Duck...I think you've don e a real nice job there! I am especially fond of the black finish you started. Will the rest be left with a natural finish? That would certainly look sharp.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

PurpleHeartJarHead said:


> C-Duck...I think you've don e a real nice job there! I am especially fond of the black finish you started. Will the rest be left with a natural finish? That would certainly look sharp.


Thanks for the kind comment! Yes it will be natural. All is left is 3 coats of varnish.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Day 9*

*First coat of varnish, and first time seeing the panels completed*


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh man! That looks sooooo good!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Brink said:


> Oh man! That looks sooooo good!


 
Thanks Brink for the kind comment! This baby needs to be done, I have to start packing the garage. Oh joy! what fun:thumbdown:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*DAY 10: She's DONE!*










Thanks everyone for looking and commenting on this one! Now it's time to start packing up the shop for the move!:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! That looks great. I like the contrast between the black and natural wood. Hope the bride is pleased! Good luck with the new home.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Mike! kind words! I did find out the official name for this. Country buffet with hutch. go figure.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i haven't been able to build anything cool in awhile, and you guys keep on posting these awesome projects tempting me to go out and do something,

once my van is painted i will go out and light me a fire under my butt and see what i can come up with, maybe a bed for the old lady,

you did a nice job ,big casino keep up the good work,


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:Awesome work!! I love the colors. I am relatively new to furniture making, and was wondering if there was anyway to get a picture of the hinges. Hinges amaze me, I have never been able to figure out how to install any hinges other then the ones that show. I built a gun cabinet that was VERY similar to your base, and couldn't figure out the hinges.

Thanks.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks real nice! Good work!


----------

